# Engine Life Spand of SE-R?



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

I have about 164000+mil on my '93 sentra se-r
It's pretty high.. i was wondering if anybody can predict the life spand of the engine.. 
How much more can i do on it before it starts to die out?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

a guy i know has 250k on his Se_R and he was recently Squeezing  so they lost a very long time if treated right


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> *a guy i know has 250k on his Se_R and he was recently Squeezing  so they lost a very long time if treated right *


 <---me!!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

it's "span", just so you know. 

As far as lifespan, it varies. There are a few that I know of that are well above 300,000 miles. There's a very large number that are over 200,000 now. And probably half of the SR20 motors in this country are over 100,000 by now. 

The SR20 is a pretty stout motor, it can take a lot of abuse. Just do regular maintenance and don't let it run low on oil at all and it should last a good long time, even with mods.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

iv got 221k on my ga16....its about time for the JDM 2.0 hehe with 30k


----------

